# yet - al principio de la frase



## pepebotella

Hola a todos:

Tengo una duda, ¿cómo se trata en español la partícula inglesa "yet" al principio de frase?


Muchas gracias.


----------



## cyberpedant

Parece ser "pero," pero sin más contexto...puede ser otra cosa.


----------



## cyberpedant

¿Sin embargo?


----------



## pismo

"Todavía" seems like a good choice.


----------



## jens12

"Aún así" me suena mejor...


----------



## Ynez

*Sin embargo*

"Pero" tiene la misma idea, _pero_ no siempre nos va a valer para traducir ese "yet" que enlaza oraciones. "Aun así" tiene la misma idea, pero a veces puede quedar informal...es más arriesgado si no sabemos bien qué estamos diciendo.

Si os interesa el tema, poned algún ejemplo en inglés con "yet" uniendo oraciones y los traducimos.

"Todavía" es el "yet" que va al final de una oración negativa.


----------



## raphael-la

*as* poor Smith had committed no actual heresy, *yet* he had challenged their authority.

"Aunque el pobre Smith en realidad no había cometido un acto de herejía *sí* había desafiado su autoridad."

Creo que en esta oración se mantendría el significado de "sin embargo, pero, aun así... que proponéis y que me ha ayudado a traducir esta frase aunque pienso que junto a "as" y en este contexto concreto se traduciría mejor como 'sí' ¿Qué pensáis?
Gracias


----------



## chamyto

YET se traduce como _sin embargo, no obstante...._
Es similar a _however_


----------



## valpaso

pepebotella said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> Tengo una duda, ¿cómo se trata en español la partícula inglesa "yet" al principio de frase?
> 
> 
> Muchas gracias.





I haven't finished my homework yet.

Are you done eating yet?

Have you called your mom yet?

I haven't showered yet.


----------



## raphael-la

chamyto said:


> YET se traduce como _sin embargo, no obstante...._
> Es similar a _however_


 
Al llevar 'as' no te parece redundante decir:

Aunque... no obstante/ sin embargo

Todo ello si 'as' se traduce como 'aunque' (no me apostaría un dedo)

Otra opción posible sería: 
"No obstante el pobre Smith no había cometido herejía, había desafiado su autoridad"
Gracias


----------



## Ynez

raphael-la said:


> *as* poor Smith had committed no actual heresy, *yet* he had challenged their authority.



Esa oración así queda coja. ¿No le falta algo detrás? Yo creo que tendría que ser algo así:

Ya que......y sin embargo.......le pasó esto.

Nos falta saber qué le pasó al pobre Smith.




> Al llevar 'as' no te parece redundante decir:
> 
> Aunque... no obstante/ sin embargo



*As* es "ya que".


----------



## raphael-la

valpaso said:


> I haven't finished my homework yet.
> 
> Are you done eating yet?
> 
> Have you called your mom yet?
> 
> I haven't showered yet.


 
Hola Valpaso,

En este hilo se están discutiendo ejemplos con 'yet' al principio de la frase (in the beginning) no al final.


----------



## chamyto

Pero al final se suele traducir como _aún _o _todavía
_
I haven't finished my homework yet. *No he acabado my tarea todavía*

Have you called your mom yet? ¿ *YA Has llamado a tu madre* ?

Are you done eating yet ? no lo veo correcto --*Have you done eating yet?*

I haven´t showered yet *No me he duchado todavía (o todavía no me he duchado)*


----------



## raphael-la

Hay algo más pero no detrás sino delante. No lo he escrito porque he pensado que no era importante pero si crees que te puede ayudar, aquí lo tienes:

"What they charged him with is unclear, *as* poor Smith had committed no actual heresy, *yet* he had challenged their authority."


----------



## veruscio

"_Yet_" al principio de la frase puede traducirse también como "con todo", con el sentido de 'no obstante', 'sin embargo'.

Por ejemplo: Llegó tarde; con todo, terminó sus tareas a tiempo.


Saludos.

Verónica


----------



## Ynez

raphael-la said:


> Hay algo más pero no detrás sino delante. No lo he escrito porque he pensado que no era importante pero si crees que te puede ayudar, aquí lo tienes:
> 
> "What they charged him with is unclear, *as* poor Smith had committed no actual heresy, *yet* he had challenged their authority."




¿Tú ya lo entiendes? Yo esperaba saber qué le pasó a Smith, pero el resultado es que no está claro. Me voy a atrever a traducirla fuera de contexto...:

_No está claro qué pena le han impuesto, ya que el pobre Smith no era culpable de herejía, pero sin embargo sí que había desafiado a la autoridad.
_

Normalmente "sin embargo" o "y sin embargo" valen para este tipo de "yet", pero aquí me ha parecido más normal poner todo eso que he puesto de "pero sin embarto sí..."


----------



## raphael-la

veruscio said:


> "_Yet_" al principio de la frase puede traducirse también como "con todo", con el sentido de 'no obstante', 'sin embargo'.
> 
> Por ejemplo: Llegó tarde; con todo, terminó sus tareas a tiempo.
> 
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Verónica


 
Perdonad que vuelva a insistir pero no pensáis que tiene el mismo sentido:

"Llegó tarde, con todo acabó sus tareas a tiempo" que "Aunque llegó tarde sí acabó sus tareas a tiempo" (incluso es posible quitarle el sí. Aunque ya lleva implícito lo demás)


----------



## raphael-la

Es una pregunta 
¿No pensáis que...?

Lo siento, olvidé los signos de interrogación


----------



## Ynez

raphael-la said:


> Perdonad que vuelva a insistir pero no pensáis que tiene el mismo sentido:
> 
> "Llegó tarde, con todo acabó sus tareas a tiempo" que "Aunque llegó tarde sí acabó sus tareas a tiempo" (incluso es posible quitarle el sí. Aunque ya lleva implícito lo demás)




Raphael-la, a ti te gusta la palabra "aunque", ¿eh? Antes querías traducir "as" por "aunque" y en el ejemplo de versuscio quieres cambiar "yet" por "aunque". Bueno, en este caso sí es posible, porque las ideas con "sin embargo" se pueden transformar poniendo "aunque" en otro sitio:

Estás tonto y sin embargo te quiero = Aunque estás tonto, te quiero

Me gusta hacer deporte, sin embargo no tengo tiempo para practicarlo = Aunque me gusta hacer deporte, no tengo tiempo para practicarlo


----------



## raphael-la

Ynez said:


> ¿Tú ya lo entiendes? Yo esperaba saber qué le pasó a Smith, pero el resultado es que no está claro. Me voy a atrever a traducirla fuera de contexto...:
> 
> _No está claro qué pena le han impuesto, ya que el pobre Smith no era culpable de herejía, pero sin embargo sí que había desafiado a la autoridad._
> 
> 
> Normalmente "sin embargo" o "y sin embargo" valen para este tipo de "yet", pero aquí me ha parecido más normal poner todo eso que he puesto de "pero sin embarto sí..."


 
Gracias Ynez, creo que es muy buena opción.

Efectivamente no estaba muy claro y al final, quizá quieras saber que el caso quedó aplazado indefinidamente sin que nadie se quejara.


----------



## veruscio

raphael-la said:


> Perdonad que vuelva a insistir pero* ¿*no pensáis que tiene el mismo sentido*?*:
> 
> "Llegó tarde, con todo acabó sus tareas a tiempo" que "Aunque llegó tarde sí acabó sus tareas a tiempo" (incluso es posible quitarle el sí. Aunque ya lleva implícito lo demás)


 
Coincido con vos, Raphael-la: es una alternativa válida.

Saludos.

Verónica


----------



## Ynez

> No está claro qué pena le han impuesto, ya que el pobre Smith no era culpable de herejía, pero sin embargo sí que había desafiado a la autoridad.



No está claro qué pena le han impuesto, ya que el pobre Smith no era culpable de herejía, *aunque* sí que había desafiado a la autoridad.



Vale, ahora me doy cuenta de que en esa extraña frase, por algún motivo que no puedo ver, "aunque" queda muy bien en el lugar de "yet". Pero esto es una excepción, de verdad.


----------



## Ynez

> What they charged him with is unclear, as poor Smith had committed no actual heresy, yet he had challenged their authority.



Ahora no me he quedado tranquila, traduciendo ese "yet" por "aunque".  A ver si algún nativo nos aclara si "yet" es normal ahí, o hubiera sido más correcto decir en inglés "though", "although" o "but".


----------



## raphael-la

yo creo que todo es por culpa de 'as' en la primera proposición de la oración sumado a este famoso 'yet' al principio de la segunda proposición.


----------



## valpaso

raphael-la said:


> Hola Valpaso,
> 
> En este hilo se están discutiendo ejemplos con 'yet' al principio de la frase (in the beginning) no al final.



si. claro. Pero en íngles, esta palabra es cada siempre por al final. Menos que estás leyendo un libro antes de 1800.


----------



## BLT

Ynez said:


> No está claro qué pena le han impuesto, ya que el pobre Smith no era culpable de herejía, *aunque* sí que había desafiado a la autoridad.



Sé que no es el tema de este hilo, pero "what they charged him with" no habla de su pena, sino del crimen que dicen que ha cometido - no está claro cuál es el crimen que dicen que ha cometido. No sé expresarlo claramente en español.


----------



## Ynez

BLT said:


> Sé que no es el tema de este hilo, pero "what they charged him with" no habla de su pena, sino del crimen que dicen que ha cometido - no está claro cuál es el crimen que dicen que ha cometido. No sé expresarlo claramente en español.




¿Quieres decir que no se refiere a la condena sino a la acusación? ¿Qué tal así?:



> "What they charged him with is unclear, *as* poor Smith had committed no actual heresy, *yet* he had challenged their authority."



No está claro de qué le acusan, ya que...


----------



## BLT

Ynez said:


> No está claro de qué le acusan, ya que...



Sí, eso me parece mejor. El verbo "charged" está en el pasado... sería "acusaban," o "acusaron," o algo así? No me atrevo a decidir.


----------



## Ynez

BLT said:


> Sí, eso me parece mejor. El verbo "charged" está en el pasado... sería "acusaban," o "acusaron," o algo así? No me atrevo a decidir.



_acusaban_/_acusaron_

_fue acusado_ 


Yo me había atrevido a decidir, pero estoy todo el tiempo añadiendo opciones, porque veo que no sé de qué va la historia del pobre Smith.


----------



## waggledook

> "What they charged him with is unclear, as poor Smith had committed no actual heresy, yet he had challenged their authority."



The beginning of this sentence is VERY important to the meaning.
"As" relates to the previous clause, and in this case expresses the *reason* why the charge was unclear. "As" could be replaced in this case by "because" or even "since". Ya que seems to be the correct translation here.
The sentence is clumsily constructed. I would start a new sentence with "yet". "However" and "Nevertheless" usually provide links between setences rather than clauses. That said (yet) it might be a matter of personal preference.



> Are you done eating yet ? no lo veo correcto --Have you done eating yet?



No hay ningún problema en el original. aquí, done se utiliza como adjetivo y no hace falta que utilices el present perfect. es como decir "Are you tired yet?"
"I'm done" describe una estado y no un acto.

por lo contrario, "Have you done eating yet?" me suena fatal. 
sería mejor decir "Have you finished eating yet?"

imagínatelo en el present simple o continuous:
I do eating.
I'm doing eating.
¿Que opinas?


----------



## valpaso

waggledook said:


> The beginning of this sentence is VERY important to the meaning.
> "As" relates to the previous clause, and in this case expresses the *reason* why the charge was unclear. "As" could be replaced in this case by "because" or even "since". Ya que seems to be the correct translation here.
> The sentence is clumsily constructed. I would start a new sentence with "yet". "However" and "Nevertheless" usually provide links between setences rather than clauses. That said (yet) it might be a matter of personal preference.
> 
> 
> 
> No hay ningún problema en el original. aquí, done se utiliza como adjetivo y no hace falta que utilices el present perfect. es como decir "Are you tired yet?"
> "I'm done" describe una estado y no un acto.
> 
> por lo contrario, "Have you done eating yet?" me suena fatal.
> sería mejor decir "Have you finished eating yet?"
> 
> Are you done eating yet?
> is the exact same as..
> Have you finished eating yet?
> or..
> Are you finished eating yet?
> Never will you say, Have you done eating yet? It is by no means correct english.
> 
> 
> imagínatelo en el present simple o continuous:
> I do eating.
> I'm doing eating.
> ¿Que opinas?


----------



## maxx

Sé que el hilo de esta duda es bastante viejo, aun así, he encontrado este párrafo dentro de un artículo de una publicación digital donde sí se utiliza yet al principio de frase :
"...
Yet as the government strives to develop a diverse school system, it seems to ignore the diversity at the core of higher education. Hierarchies are inevitable – some institutions perform better than others. Yet in the debate, research excellence has become shorthand for quality. Important though this is, we need a performance system that recognises different strengths.
..."

Por lo discutido en el hilo anterior, ese YET inicial, ¿ podríamos traducirlo como ALTHOUGH? ( aquí un however/nevertheless no tiene cabida)
¿Y qué hay del segundo yet? (Subrayado) ¿alguna sugerencia?
Gracias


----------



## BLT

I think these "yet"s would be just as well expressed as "but." "Although" doesn't work because it is a conjunction, and not an adverb. (You could change the thought to "Although the government strives..." but I would avoid that much change if possible, if it were me doing the translating.)

Maybe something like "aun así"?


----------



## Forero

raphael-la said:


> Hay algo más pero no detrás sino delante. No lo he escrito porque he pensado que no era importante pero si crees que te puede ayudar, aquí lo tienes:
> 
> "What they charged him with is unclear, *as* poor Smith had committed no actual heresy, *yet* he had challenged their authority."


"Yet" at the beginning of a clause without inversion is a coordinating conjunction, like "and", "or", and "but". It is not an adverb, conjunctive or otherwise. The coordinating conjunction "yet" joins two things, one before it and one after it, and those two things can be clauses, but neither clause is subordinate to the other.

The "as" clause here is adverbial and parenthetical:

_What they charged him with is unclear _(_since poor Smith had committed no actual heresy_)_, *yet* he had challenged their authority._

This "yet" always means "but" and "but" always means "and", but "and" does not always mean "but", and "but" does not always mean "yet". The difference is that "but" can be used between two things that contrast only grammatically (e.g. anything positive after a negative), but "yet" is only used between two things that contrast in reality. The two things joined with "yet" do not have to be mutually exclusive, but the combination of the two things has to be surprising in some way.

It is apparently surprising to the author of this sentence that he would challenge their authority even when he could not unequivocably challenge their accusation(s).

It seems to me that, except for "pero", the translations so far offered in this thread serve a different function in the sentence, at least when I translate them back into English. For example "aun así" means "even so", which is adverbial. You can put a comma after "even so", in fact I normally would, but we don't put a comma after a coordinating conjunction.


----------

